# 32'' Philips LCD TV Problem



## dieselhead (2 Nov 2009)

Hey I bought a 32'' Philips LCD TV about a year ago and just recently when I turn it on I will just get a black screen but I do get sound, It can take up to 5 mins to turn it on because you have to keep turning it on and off until it works as it should. Has anyone ant ideas?


----------



## Plek Trum (3 Nov 2009)

Not familiar myself but the guys at Richersounds over on www.boards.ie are extremely helpful with that kind of thing.  Check www.boards.ie  Biz> Consumer> Talk to> Richersounds.

I have dealt with themn in the past and they are excellent to deal with.  No affiliation, just a very happy customer.  Oh - they deal with Phillips by the way!


----------



## dtlyn (3 Nov 2009)

I have a similar TV and for another reason I was looking into upgrading the on-board software, a trick I became aware of from another board. Check out Philips website for further details.


----------



## Seiko (3 Nov 2009)

I've the same problem with a 3yr old Philips 32" and my on/off button has nearly had it from trying to get the picture. It sometimes need 4 or 5 attempts


----------



## regenold (3 Dec 2009)

Don't mean to be a pain but had a similar problem before that turned out to be a faulty scart. Could you confirm that the problem is replicated with all inputs to the tv including traditional analogue using different input devices and cables.


----------



## foxylady (18 Dec 2009)

dieselhead said:


> Hey I bought a 32'' Philips LCD TV about a year ago and just recently when I turn it on I will just get a black screen but I do get sound, It can take up to 5 mins to turn it on because you have to keep turning it on and off until it works as it should. Has anyone ant ideas?


 

Have you resolved this issue yet as I am curently in the middle of the same problem and hopefully getting it sorted as it has broke for the second time.


----------



## Rujib (18 Dec 2009)

dieselhead said:


> Hey I bought a 32'' Philips LCD TV about a year ago and just recently when I turn it on I will just get a black screen but I do get sound, It can take up to 5 mins to turn it on because you have to keep turning it on and off until it works as it should. Has anyone ant ideas?


 Me too. TV is 4 years old. Right pain in the ass.


----------



## WaterWater (5 May 2010)

Can someone let me know the Model number that is giving the problems?
Thanks


----------

